# East or West Harbor bass - advice?



## The Ghost

I'm looking at a one-off trip with my son to either location either this weekend or next. I've never been to either. Looking for suggestions regarding the better option. For him, numbers are probably more important than size. I'm leaning towards West, as it looks substantially bigger and maybe less crowded with bass guys. Any advice on general patterns, or whether this weather system has shut them down won't be turned away.


----------



## Scum_Frog

usually east always produces more numbers and good size......west is always dirty water and just work all points, marina's and rockwalls.


----------



## puregreen

This weekend is not looking good I would wait till next just throw square bills along rocks if u want numbers as to which harbor east is cleaner


----------



## djl

Guys ,
I've heard of East and West harbors referred to before and I know it's Lake Eris but where ? Downtown ? And what ramp do you use ? I have access to someone with a bass boat for the next month or so and I'd like to give it a try. Thanks so much in advance....


----------



## laynhardwood

These days numbers is basically all you will get anyways. 10 years ago catching 4-6 lb bass was almost a given now it seems the bigger fish are around 3-3-1/2 lbs. You can catch bigger ones but it has gotten tougher. East Harbor is my favorite but West is still good. The Sandusky bay is also very good and this time of year you will catch more smallmouth in the bay than during the summer. The bay is predominantly largemouth after the spawn. The harbors are located in the western basin.


----------



## GOOSE48

djl said:


> Guys ,
> I've heard of East and West harbors referred to before and I know it's Lake Eris but where ? Downtown ? And what ramp do you use ? I have access to someone with a bass boat for the next month or so and I'd like to give it a try. Thanks so much in advance....


They are between port Clinton and Marble head.


----------



## cane pole

djl said:


> Guys ,
> I've heard of East and West harbors referred to before and I know it's Lake Eris but where ? Downtown ? And what ramp do you use ? I have access to someone with a bass boat for the next month or so and I'd like to give it a try. Thanks so much in advance....


Djl 
Find tibbles Marina, it sets in, on, East harbor. They have a boat ramp at the marina. There's a fee for launch 7.00 - 10.00 dollars. There is a ramp just outside of East harbor, but if you have never been there, it might be worth paying the fee at tibbles, and you can start catching as soon as you leave the the marina. Tibbles have a few " rooms " you can rent to stay in if you wish, or you can stay close by. You can even rent a dock for about 20.00 bucks and leave your boat in over night.


----------



## laynhardwood

Tibbels is my favorite launching point because you never know what the main Lake will be like. Mazuriks is a crap shoot


----------



## The Ghost

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm still on the fence about going this weekend. I did pretty good on the Portage Lakes today, but I'm still not liking the forecast.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

east harbor is possible for 100 in a day


----------



## Buick Riviera

Launch from Tibbels. East Harbor. Senkos, 4" Zoom worms, T-rigged 4" craws. Lots of bass. Start next weekend when weather clears.


----------



## puregreen

East was stained today west was muddy ended up 25 or so bass biggest was 4.5 lbs


----------



## TankerYanker

How has the fishing been in the harbors?... going up for the first time Friday with my buddy and his 10 year old son. Just wondering if east or west has been more productive for bass? Thanks in advance for input!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Might go to east Wednesday I'll let you know. Usually always productive though. Have never fished west but hear good things as well.


----------



## The Ghost

We'll be hitting it Sunday. I'll post a report.


----------



## Rocknut

My brother and I did well on east on thursday. You can get spoiled fishing there.


----------



## The Ghost

We put in about six hours this morning with my son, from 7:00 to 1:00. Probably put about 30 in the boat. Nothing of any size. We got a few on spinnerbaits and crankbaits, but most came of a variety of T-rigged soft baits. Our best spots were on rip-rap, although I found one nice offshore area along the channel that gave up a few slightly better fish. I was hamstrung by my outboard crapping out (locked in reverse gear), or I would have spend more time exploring the deep weedlines and drop offs. Tons of missed fish and lost fish as well; way more than I usually loose. After the storms came through, I was surprised by the current that picked up around some of the necked down areas. It was flowing around 1 mph. Not one of the 100 fish days the area is famous for, but I can see the potential.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Nice report Ghost. Sorry to hear about your motor. I bet that was fun getting back on the trailer.


----------



## The Ghost

Nah, its only a 16 footer. I hand load it all the time at Nimi.


----------



## jetboatbass

East


----------

